# Will It Ever End?



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

It is April 5th. in Saskatoon Saskatchewan, and IT IS SNOWING AGIAN!!!!!!. I am not kidding when I say that there is still a 5 ft. snow bank just a couple of feet from the Outback in the back yard!! Even as a hard core snowmobiler---This is enough of winter!!! M.V.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Wishing you warm weather from the west coast.







It was nice here for a few days I hope it makes it over and up there.

We are dewinterizing and doing our first outing this coming week! Spring is closer.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Dang I hate global warming!


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

MJV said:


> It is April 5th. in Saskatoon Saskatchewan, and IT IS SNOWING AGIAN!!!!!!. I am not kidding when I say that there is still a 5 ft. snow bank just a couple of feet from the Outback in the back yard!! Even as a hard core snowmobiler---This is enough of winter!!! M.V.


April 7th. Snowing again!! Sigh!! M.V.


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

Crazy weather. We took the trailer out for spring break and I was hoping not to have to winterize it but we just got a blizzard warning. Oh well. It was worth it but would've been nice if I could skip the next two days of weather! Hmm. Maybe I need to find inside storage that rents by the day.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

MJV said:


> It is April 5th. in Saskatoon Saskatchewan, and IT IS SNOWING AGIAN!!!!!!. I am not kidding when I say that there is still a 5 ft. snow bank just a couple of feet from the Outback in the back yard!! Even as a hard core snowmobiler---This is enough of winter!!! M.V.


April 7th. Snowing again!! Sigh!! M.V.
[/quote]

I wish the weather would break for you. I flew into Saskatoon on March 23rd for one day and it was -20 C. I couldnt wait to get back to Ohio even though it was 8C here.

Our weather is getting warmer, 22C today and i'm going to de-winterize the camper this weekend and give it a good wash.

Best of luck!!

Capt.


----------

